
The intellectual yet idiot (2016) - classicsnoot
https://medium.com/incerto/the-intellectual-yet-idiot-13211e2d0577
======
gronne
Nice scattershot rant. Dostoevsky would have approved of this archetypical
manifestation of the kellermensch.

~~~
classicsnoot
It never ceases to amaze me how this chapter from his book attracts and repels
IYIs so consistently.

